# Looking for an AD&D Game - Atlanta, GA



## husgvarnya (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm looking for either an existing group in need of an extra player or for other players willing to put together a group.  While AD&D (either 1st or second ed.) is my preference, I'm open to trying classic D&D as well as any of the various retro clones out there.  If you're interested give me a reply.


----------



## JDragon (Feb 24, 2013)

Any interest in Pathfinder?

I'm guessing no based on your post, but gotta ask just in case.


----------



## husgvarnya (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd certainly be willing to give it a try.  Can you PM me the details?


----------

